# Stephen West shawl - Free



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Again on Pinterst I found the Stephen West shawl. I love his designs!

http://knitty.com/ISSUEw12/PATTmetalouse.php


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I love this shawl. I already have yarn bought to make it.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

That is gorgeous; thanks for sharing.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

willi66 said:


> I love this shawl. I already have yarn bought to make it.


Ohhh, please post a pic when you're done!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

I want to start knitting this triangules scarf, they are very interesting


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Lovely at tern, thank you!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

he is such a talented young man! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

You're welcome all.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

He has a great class on Craftsy on how he designs his shawls. I have only watched half but so far I am really enjoying it. He gives very clear directions.

I was able to get it on a great sale, too.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice, thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for the link. It's already printed as a contender for my next project. I just might see if I can find any bargain yarns in the sales.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I do like his designs, thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I love his designs. :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's my version of Metalouse.It's a lovely design & I want to do more of them.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bethns I just love your shawl. Brilliant colour choices.


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Bethns I just love your shawl. Brilliant colour choices.


Thank you.I used the Noro Taiyo & Classic Elite Fresco


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl. Thank for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you! Love his designs!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

bethns said:


> Here's my version of Metalouse.It's a lovely design & I want to do more of them.


Beautiful work and like the colours you used. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you!!!!!!!
julie


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for the link
It's on my to do list

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/metalouse


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> He has a great class on Craftsy on how he designs his shawls. I have only watched half but so far I am really enjoying it. He gives very clear directions.
> 
> I was able to get it on a great sale, too.


I have the class too. My goal for 2016 is to watch all of my Craftsy classes!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Bethns I just love your shawl. Brilliant colour choices.


I agree completely!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

SW attends the Stitches events. He must have a connection with a LYS because he has held classes the last two years when stitches Midwest is in town. I registered in 2014 for the shawl design class he held at the LYS. I looked forward to it for months but my mother was failing and family from around the country came to see her. The last left my house the day of the class. I fell asleep and didn't wake up till 2 hours into the class! One of my regrets is missing it.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

tvarnas said:


> Again on Pinterst I found the Stephen West shawl. I love his designs!
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEw12/PATTmetalouse.php


I, too, love his designs and am printing this as I type!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you!! many eyes....I missed seeing that pattern and saving it!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> I have the class too. My goal for 2016 is to watch all of my Craftsy classes!


Same here, I picked a few interesting ones on a variety of topics of hobbies I enjoy, now I need to get busy and watch them. The sewing and quilting ones I have taken have been good as well, and that comes from someone who has been sewing and quilting for years. They are one of the few sites that offer classes for all skill levels.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Same here, I picked a few interesting ones on a variety of topics of hobbies I enjoy, now I need to get busy and watch them. The sewing and quilting ones I have taken have been good as well, and that comes from someone who has been sewing and quilting for years. They are one of the few sites that offer classes for all skill levels.


I love your avatar!!! Sure wish I could do that.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

